# '69 Charger



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Revell '69 Charger kit. This was mostly box-stock with the exception of flocking for the carpeting, BMF for the trim, and wiring up the engine. Nothing too fancy, but it was kinda fun.





































the underside










the interior










the engine compartment










and one last pic


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice one *scott*! Love seeing another Charger!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice build sir .......... great looking car :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice work Scott! Pleased to see a unmolestered Dodge Charger!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

You just gotta love a Charger ! And especially when it looks this good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

what color blue is that Scott ??


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The paint was Rustoleum Cobalt Blue Metallic


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Thanks, it's a really pretty color :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

In 1:1 scale, thats DAMN close to Mopar B5 Blue......NICE job man! Love the engine detail and work, looks like a road pounder!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thanks, guys :thumbsup:


----------

